# How Much Lp Gas Left???



## Xcursion (Sep 10, 2011)

How do you know how much LP Gas is left in tanks? Our old fifth wheel had a red/green flag telling you that the tank was empty and it would automatically switch to full tank while isolating the empty one. Also, how do you take a tank to get filled and still use the remaining one. I don't believe there is an isolation valve. When I am working I would drop off empty tank for filling and pick up that evening but with this setup I couldn't heat the trailer until I came back with filled tank. Do you have to plug line where it would connect to tank being refilled?


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Regarding how much propane is left, an old trick is to take a large container (pitcher) of hot water and slowly pour it down one side of the tank. Once done, run your hand up and down the tank to feel where it is warmer and colder. The propane in the tank will absorb the heat and still feel cool to the touch. The metal that does not have propane on the other side will become warmer. Another option is to have the tank weighed when empty and again when full and note the weights in permanent marker on the sides. Then weigh the tank periodically.

Just disconnect the empty tank and move/point the valve to the other tank. At least I can do that on my 04' Outback. It's a pressure connection, so if no tank is connected, then propane from the other tank won't leak out. At least that is my understanding.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Unless something has changed in the last few months, our 2012 model has an auto-changeover valve with a black lever in the middle, and green/red indicator on top. You point the lever at the tank that's in use, and when it's empty, the valve indicator will turn red and automatically switch to the other tank. Flip the lever toward the backup tank and it will turn green, indicating that this is now your primary tank. Unscrew the empty tank, fill it up and repeat this alternating tank process. Camping World sells a propane gauge, but I haven't found it very accurate or very useful.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Our 2011 has the switchover valve, with the red and green indicators. After over a year of use, we finally emptied our first tank, and it automatically switched over to the other tank, however, the indicator stayed green. Not sure what that's about, but I switched the valve to the other tank, and took the empty one for a refill. Next year I'll see if the indicator goes red when the second tank is empty.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

duggy said:


> Our 2011 has the switchover valve, with the red and green indicators. After over a year of use, we finally emptied our first tank, and it automatically switched over to the other tank, however, the indicator stayed green. Not sure what that's about, but I switched the valve to the other tank, and took the empty one for a refill. Next year I'll see if the indicator goes red when the second tank is empty.


You can test this without running the tank empty.

With two full tanks point the selector to the right. Turn on a stove top burner on low. Now close the valve to the tank on the right. The indicator should go from green to red and the burner should stay lit. Move the selector to the left tank and the indicator should go green. Open the valve on the right tank slowly. Close the valve on the left tank. The indicator should go red and the burner stay lit. Reopen the valve on the left and the indicator should go green.

Always test going both ways. The test is less then a one beer test to verify the function of the auto switch over valve.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> ....The test is less then a one beer test to verify the function of the auto switch over valve.


Seems like you should be able to make this HARDER Andy so we could enjoy a few more beers.....


----------



## Xcursion (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for replies. I will have to take a better look. Once it gets further into winter I believe we will need to refill tanks every three weeks or so. If I do have a switch over valve with a red/green indicator it may be facing the trailer and I did not see it because I was looking with the cover over the tanks looking through the top. I may have to try the beer test this weekend.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Our 2011 has the switchover valve, with the red and green indicators. After over a year of use, we finally emptied our first tank, and it automatically switched over to the other tank, however, the indicator stayed green. Not sure what that's about, but I switched the valve to the other tank, and took the empty one for a refill. Next year I'll see if the indicator goes red when the second tank is empty.


You can test this without running the tank empty.

With two full tanks point the selector to the right. Turn on a stove top burner on low. Now close the valve to the tank on the right. The indicator should go from green to red and the burner should stay lit. Move the selector to the left tank and the indicator should go green. Open the valve on the right tank slowly. Close the valve on the left tank. The indicator should go red and the burner stay lit. Reopen the valve on the left and the indicator should go green.

Always test going both ways. The test is less then a one beer test to verify the function of the auto switch over valve.
[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestion. I actually figured that would work, but was too busy drinking the beer, to bother going through the motions of the test.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Now I'm wondering if I have a bad valve... I tried to just use one tank last time and I switched over to the "full" tank using the flip valve. Everything was okay until I tried unscrewing the other "empty" tank---gas started coming out of disconnected side, and it wasn't just from the residual LP. This was a steady but slow gas seepage. I had to turn off both tanks to get the leak to stop. Oh.. and the "empty" tank was already empty and turned off, so it wasn't coming from there.

Do these things go bad? Maybe I just answered my own question...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Justman said:


> Do these things go bad? Maybe I just answered my own question...


Yes they can go bad but it is not very common. Biggest issues is oil residue from the propane causing the valve to stick or from putting the hoses on improperly with pipe dope or Teflon that gets stuck in the valve. You can try to remove the hoses and clean the valve with some carburetor cleaner.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

duggy said:


> Our 2011 has the switchover valve, with the red and green indicators. After over a year of use, we finally emptied our first tank, and it automatically switched over to the other tank, however, the indicator stayed green. Not sure what that's about, but I switched the valve to the other tank, and took the empty one for a refill. Next year I'll see if the indicator goes red when the second tank is empty.


I learned something new today. While the green dot on our switchover valve doesn't change from green to red, there is a dot in the center of the valve that is green when the selected tank has propane, then turns red when the selected tank is empty. I didn't even notice the "dot" until another Outbacker showed it to me.


----------

